# a6 2.7t 6spd with a weird cut out at 4k o2 sensor?



## ImTurboD (Aug 13, 2011)

*Hey guys I just bought an a6 2.7t 6spd, I have had an a6 and an a4 before but never a turbo car so im a little new to this.Well any way I bought the car yesterday and im having a problem with it, when I get on it it cuts out around 4k rpms:banghead: it feels like a fuel cut but then it sputters and trys and then cuts again.Its weird no check engein light but I hooked up a scanner and it gives me the p1131 code which after doing some research I found is an o2 sensor would that be causing this or something else any help would be greatly apreciated thanks in advace. *


----------



## AudiWolf (Aug 14, 2011)

I was having the same problem. I would have someone with a VAG scan your vehicle. Or you can buy one yourself. See if your throwing a code for too high of resistance in your 02 sensors. They are not very cheap....but I replaced mine & my Coolant Temp. Sensor & the car runs a LOT! better. Good luck


----------



## ImTurboD (Aug 13, 2011)

*********update*********

********update********
So I replaced the o2 sensor, that was the only code it was throwing o2 sensor (bank 2 sensor 2) after repacing it it did the same thing (cutting out at 3-4k rpms ) I was told to unplug the mass air flow sensor and it would put it to default maps. When I did so the problem went away but you can tell its in a safe mode ie low bost runs like a dog. So my mechanic says to replace the mass air flow sensor, I do and still the same thing. Any ideas I feel like im just gussing in the dark at this point


----------



## nyvwb4 (Nov 9, 2008)

Tried new plugs and or wires? The cat isnt burning the hydrocarbons as it should. Bad fuel air mixture. Timing? How many miles on it , serviced? ie. fuel filter, air filter etc.


----------



## eurotrash8611 (Sep 6, 2011)

ImTurboD said:


> ********update********
> So I replaced the o2 sensor, that was the only code it was throwing o2 sensor (bank 2 sensor 2) after repacing it it did the same thing (cutting out at 3-4k rpms ) I was told to unplug the mass air flow sensor and it would put it to default maps. When I did so the problem went away but you can tell its in a safe mode ie low bost runs like a dog. So my mechanic says to replace the mass air flow sensor, I do and still the same thing. Any ideas I feel like im just gussing in the dark at this point


Sensor 2 has nothing to do with your air or fuel. It just monitors your cats efficiency...which is why you saw no improvement. By cutting out, do you mean the car stalls itself or you just lose a lot of power?


----------



## hcaudikeed (Dec 7, 2010)

Sounds like you have a major boost leak that's causing the car to misfire. Same thing happened to me when my throttle body boot tore. Check all your boost hoses, tbb, diverter valves for tears.


----------

